# Wiper Motors with Basic Stamp and a Motor Controller



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Ive read where robotics folks are using a basic stamp and a HB-25 motor controller with the wiper motors and the smaller power seat motors in their robots. The stamp/motor controller uses pulse width modulation (PMW) to control the wipermotor RPM without losing torque and also gives it the precision movement like that of a r/c servo.

If this works as they say...can you imagine what can be done with this very strong little motor in props! ...a servo on steroids...

I couldn't resist, I ordered one from Parallax and it will be here tomarrow.
http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=29144


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I'd be very interested in your evaluation of that controller randyaz. Please let us all know what you think after you get a chance to play with it. I'd certainly like to have servo-type control over a wiper motor!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the link to that motor randyaz!

I too would like to hear/read your review once you've had a chance to test it.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Hooked everthing up and inital impression is that this is going to work great. It gives complete control over the motor speed, direction, and time. I currently have it sweeping back and forth through about 30 degrees. Its keeping the 30 degree sweep but is slightly creeping past the stop point on about every 5th sweep... I figure this can be corrected with some tweaking of the code.

So far Im very pleased with this and its possibilities. I wish I had got it earlier....


----------

